
Show HN: Nicetalks - mgranados
https://beta.nicetalks.co/
======
mgranados
Hi HN! Main idea to test out here is that, by bringing people one-on-one on a
chat with an specific subject you both may get to nourish your curiosity and
push each other to keep learning of that topic. Beta only provides 2 credits
to test. Joining a conversation or creating one costs 1 credit. That's it for
now. Thanks!

------
saintPirelli
`Error joining` when I want to join chats. And I really have strong opinion
about them notifications ;)

